# June 15 ontario expo



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Whos going?
What did you get /did you plan to get?

Favourite parts?

Im going. Im planing on mostly looking, however mayby gettign soem bd food and accesories as well as aquarium accesories from big als


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> Whos going?*Me*
> What did you get /did you plan to get?
> 
> Favourite parts?
> ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet dude.

I've always wanted to go to a Miss. show but it's just too far away for me.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it was so empty there after it was fauthers day I think but it was so nice I was there for so long did not miss a thing....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> it was so empty there after it was fauthers day I think but it was so nice I was there for so long did not miss a thing....


It want as crowded but there were still lots of people. Did you pick anything up?


----------

